# overcab bunk



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

are these beds comfortable to use. What do you guys think?


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Depends how athletic and claustrophobic you are - and how strong a bladder you have.

If there are 2 of you then the inside one will have problems getting down the ladder in the night without waking the other one up. It can also be hot and airless up there as well as (in some vans) having a thinner mattress.

You also lose a vast cavern of a storage place if you make it into a permanent bed.

Frankly I don't even think of it as a possible bed space when there are 2 of us - we've taken the mattresses out altogether.

The only way you can get an proper answer though is to try it !

G


----------



## 92046 (May 1, 2005)

Overcab 70%
Dinette 20%
Long seat 10%

Depends on the mood at the time, and if I anticipate a visit to the small room in the night, well a visit or three !!!

I have not vote'd


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

Our overcab bed is superb. One of the reasons we bought the van was because of the size of the bed (UK king size) and we do not want to make up a bed everynight,, its always ready to crawl into! We like the fact that it is a one piece matress, but being German manufacture it is a trifle on the hard size, so we bought a memory foam topper from Argos - £84. 

No question about it, we ALWAYS use the overcab bed.

As always - its down to the individual, what suits you....

regards

Geoff


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

Greetings,

We would love to be able use the luton bed but I am unable to safely get up and almost impossible to get down, Chris my wife is also unable to climb up there anyway so we have to use the dinette as a bed at night and change it back in the day time.

But I would always buy a van with the Luton (unless A class) because it makes such a lovely storage space for a lot of our gear, that would be impossible to place in a lowline model.


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

My comment is exactly the same as StAubines and its exeptionally comfy with its memory foam topper, climbing over the wife is no problem, infact I would do it more often if she let me


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

I'd love to say something but I'd only be echoing Grizzly's (chris) and Humber-Travellers' (Pete's) views.

Barefoot down that ladder.... no ta!


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Overcab bed*

:? 
Well, I thought I would never ever use this. Never did on my previous Bessacarr because it was in fact quite small and foldaway as a bed, but good as storage space. However it was loved by the grandchildren when they used it.
When I got the Chausson we now have, have mainly been converting the rear lounge into a bed, indeed sometimes leaving it made up as a double.
On a recent trip to UK to the Lincoln Show, and then on to Spain, was on my own. Decided to give the overcab bed a try. It is quite high and spacious, has good ventilation, a thick mattress that is on raised slats to allow blown air heating etc etc. However, like many of us, getting in and out was going to be a problem. Could just make the (vertical) supplied ladder for a step or two to get equipment in and out, or mess with the windows and roof light, but not all the way up. Then I found in a local hardware store a really lightweight folding step ladder of just the right height, that opens out at an angle of about 60°. and I was in business.
Used the overcab for the entire 28 day trip, found it really comfy, and am now addicted to it.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Luton*

Hello

No and never to the Luton bed. If i climb up there, Oscar barks his lid off til I come down again!

Perfect for the odd guest etc and a very generous size - I think it is bigger than the fixed bed but not for a man and his dog. Now if Oscar could climb down the ladder - (he can get most of the way up) that would be a different story.

In my van the Luton is a total waste of space but I did not like the look of the Kontiki lowline model. At present the silver screens and a duvet are up there!

Rapide561


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

The main reason we turned an Avantgarde down was the size of the Luton, its not high enough to get in and out easily.

The Dethleffs is easy in, easy out, plenty of headroom, slats and ventilation under the mattress, one piece, thick matress, lightweight aluminium ladder thats easy to get on to with smooth rounded treads that dont hurt the feet. Safety net and curtains make a very comy bedroom.

When travelling we can still carry the chairs, table etc up there with no problem.

We are both in our early sixties and find no problems with the arrangement.

We have a fixed bed, dinette, settee, bathroom and kitchen in a motorhome less than 6 metres, which is what exactly we wanted.

regards

Geoff


----------

